# Complicated design with simple solutions



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

*We need your comments on our design for this tower*
It is 60 storey 
Designed by an Egyptian team
Also do you have any comments or suggestions for the structure system


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks very nice


----------



## rikarchitecten (Dec 29, 2002)

more than just awesome!!!

I just fell in love


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

It is ugly as hell.


----------



## skipperBill (May 8, 2005)

Beautiful.
:eek2: 
Where is going to be built?


----------



## Grygry (Nov 24, 2004)

A bit scary.
I think the structure is too "external", I would prefer the turning sides to have less asperities, rather like "Torso Malmo". Or at least display some kind of material more inviting than what looks like a thick concrete backbone sculpture.
To me the problem is that too many small details (the 1 floor high balconies on each side of the building) make the eye concentrate on small details rather than appreciate the global shape which is really nice. That makes the building look bigger, but a bit scary to me because my eye is lost.
To me, a better way to drive the eye vertically on the structure (especially on the sides) would be covering partially the openings the sides of the buiding with brilliant glass (sorry for the balconies, at least some of them), that would draw silver vertical 10m wide bands on the sides going upward, underlining the vertical torsade.
Maybe this sound like a a boring glassy compromise, but I think this building can afford it.
On the sides of the building, I don't like :
the fact that the huge window has a very heavy concrete frame, that is advanded before the rest of the facade by an ugly meter.
the small concrete structures on the balconies every two floors (there are three columns of them on each facade). From far away they look like cheap air conditionning devices, not very great. If I had to choose the design I would drop these and put the glass structure I was talking about between each of these structures(so there would be two wide glassy bands on each side of the building). But I don't know how functionnal is that in a hot climate construction.
Otherwise, such concrete complexes were built in France in the 60's, and were then attacked for damaging the coastline. Now I think that in the third picture, there should be some tree and less concrete visible from the beach, at least a few palm trees would make this look less mineral, and the mixed use of natural material would make this look a bit less like an alien spaceship lost on the shore!!
In the end, this construction reminds me of an amonite shell structure, but all thes wite panels seem too wide, thick and profound to make it look as light. So this is why I think a facade with less details -that would look smaller in comparison- would make this construction more attractive. 
(I am a fan of Mies Van der Rohe and Calatrava, so I much prefer facades that look light).


----------



## r2 (Jun 27, 2004)

i feel it ...


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

That's amazing...speechless BUILD IT NOW


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

that is one of the most beautiful skyscrapers i have ever seen. my only complaint is with those thick giant window boxes in the 1st pic, get rid of them. but i have to dissagree with Grygry though (i have a thing for structual elements) and keep the balconies - all of them.

you know i wouldn't mind working for your company are they hireing?


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

nice!!!!


----------



## rikarchitecten (Dec 29, 2002)

More:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Very modern! I like it! I supose that it will feature a steel structure, or maybe concrete core with steel beam frame.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice but the spire is crappy looking looks like some of it fell off


----------



## sergionni (Sep 2, 2004)

i hated it. it looks too pretentious and yet doesn’t say anything. i don’t see any concept there. why is it twisted? why did you lost so much precious space by twisting it? why complicating your life? why giving a headache to surveyors and civil engineers with unnecessary torsion calculations? calatrava did it so please we are fed up of torsion! looks like architectural pornography

ps. advice by professional arch


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

beatiful!


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

Absolutely stunning. Poor engineers.


----------



## Fresh-Architect (May 22, 2005)

Unique & scary! :| 
Where is going to be built? and is it a residential or commercial tower?


----------



## Cloud (May 28, 2005)

I like the design.

But can't see clearly what's on the top.
Why not merging those two tops into 1?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I like everything except that squarish windowish part on the sides.


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

WOOOW!!! 

I worship you now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: 

omg u guys rule! 

i beleive that there is a reason for all this complex design hopefully cuz ur experts otherwise it would be a waste of money. (but still an original design)


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

do any one have any structure idea for this icon


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

What’s the location.

Why do you have the boxy windows in the first pic is structural or is it for looks? Also what are the materials you guys are using for the structure concrete/steel?

I like the design but I don’t think it will fit in every location, if its for as some one mentioned Dubai then maybe. But if it’s for New York as some one else pointed out there might be a problem with the color scheme. As it stands now the colors with brown/white fit better in a more arid or resort environment. Metro environment maybe silver/black.


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

This Tower is in an arabian country in the Gulf area


----------



## LibertyTwo (Feb 22, 2004)

It is different

It has an egyptian, anthropomorphic feel to it....borrowing from Lake Point Tower and Al Falusiaha (I can't spell it, the tower in Saudi Arabia with the ball in the top)

I like it though, it gives you a safe feeling, the last pic posted looks like a giant egyptian god watching over the sea....maybe get a little lighthouse in the summit, the way the Eiffel Tower put a beacon on the top to the get the full land-sea interaction thing going on


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

Egyptian Team did this Tower.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

asohn said:


> The only thing I'm seeing are palm trees which we definately don't have in New York.


----------



## guidodesign (Jan 2, 2006)

outstanding!! i like it!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW VERY NICEEEE


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

DISTANCESTUDIO said:


> do any one have any structure idea for this icon


Perhaps use the three things as columns, and bound them by truss beams, and for the curve part, use a cantiliever structure.


----------

